# Stromausfall und Problem mit H2-Datenbank



## Alex_winf01 (5. Mai 2008)

Ein Kunde hat sich heute morgen gemeldet. Er hat ein Stromausfall gehabt. Nun bekommt er beim Anmelden auf die H2-Datenbank folgende Fehlermeldung:

jdbc:h2:tcp://localhost/test

Allgemeiner Fehler: java.lang.Error:
rowcount remaining = 27 tabelle1
General error: java.lang.Error:
rowcount remaining = 27 tabelle1;
SQL statement
CREATE Primary Key On Public tabelle1 (f_nummer)

Ich befürchte, dass irgendwas derbe schief gelaufen ist mit der Datenbank. Der H2-Server lief während des Stromausfalls im Hintergrund. Wie kann ich ihm helfen?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (5. Mai 2008)

Kann mir keiner helfen? Man kommt gar nicht mehr auf die DB drauf - noch nicht mal als Admin.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mai 2008)

Schick doch mal eine Mail an die Leute, die sich damit auskennen:
dbsupport at h2database.com


----------



## robertpic71 (5. Mai 2008)

Aus der Doku:



> Logging and Recovery
> 
> Whenever data is modified in the database and those changes are committed, the changes are logged to disk (except for in-memory objects). The changes to the data file itself are usually written later on, to optimize disk access. If there is a power failure, the data and index files are not up-to-date. But because the changes are in the log file, the next time the database is opened, the changes that are in the log file are re-applied automatically.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich sollte sich die Datenbank selber wieder herstellen. Man kann das Recover auch erzwingen (vorher aber wegsichern!). Parallel zur e-Mail kannst du noch im H2 Forum suchen - vielleicht wirst du ja mit der Fehlermeldung fündig.

/Robert


----------



## ms (5. Mai 2008)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Kunde hat sich heute morgen gemeldet. Er hat ein Stromausfall gehabt.


Sobald die DB wieder läuft solltest du dem Kunden eine USV oder eine andere passende Lösung einreden.

ms


----------



## Alex_winf01 (5. Mai 2008)

So, die DB funzt wieder. 5 Stunden hat das gedauert. Der hat 3 db-Dateien gehabt, die die DB nicht braucht und in denen Müll stand. Und das hat Konflikte heraufbeschwört. Wie man das schaft - als Systemadministrator - ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel. ???:L  :shock:  :roll:


----------

